# شرح السي شارب c#



## 3bbad (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*العنوان:* شرح السي شارب c# للمهندس (دانتي ليو)
*عن الكتاب:*

في هذا الكتاب سوف تجد شرح وافيًا لمبادئ الكونسل و object oriented programming ، وأنا لا أدعي تأليف الكتاب ولا أدعي شرحه، فكل هذه الشروحات قام بإنتاجها المهندس «دانتي ليو» وسوف تجد الروابط الخاصة بشروحات الفيديو على موقع عرب هاردوير ، وسوف تجد في هذا الكتاب تطبيق لهذه الفيديوهات على فيجوال سي شارب 2008، فإذا وجدت خطأ فقم بتصحيحه؛ لأن الخطأ سوف يكون ناتجًا عن سوء فهمي وذلك لقلة خبرتي في المجال البرمجي ، فما قمت به هو تجميع هذه الدروس في ملف حتى يسهل علي استرجاعها واستذكارها ، وكذلك كتبت النقاط المهمة، وأغفلت عن كثيرًا نظرًا لضيق الوقت، وبكل صدق نحن مدينون كثيرًا للمهندس «دانتي»، كما أشكره شكرًا جزيلاً على ما قدمه للمسلمين للعرب، سائلاً المولى عز وجل أن يجعل هذا العمل الطيب في ميزان حسناته.
وهذه الدروس أعتبرها ثروة طيبة في البرمجة وخاصة للمبتدئين مثلي ، فأنا ممن عانيت كثيرًا في البحث عن شرح وافي، وبكل صراحة لم أجد أفضل من هذا الشرح الوافي.
التحميل ..

www.kutub.info_11488.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## amadoz (9 فبراير 2013)

​اشكرك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع نزلت الكتاب وبتصفحه الان جزاك الله خير​


----------



## سامر كردم (18 فبراير 2013)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (10 يوليو 2013)

File Not Found


----------



## strangebird (13 يوليو 2013)

يعطيكم العافية ...


----------



## engineer (15 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

